# Handmade clocks



## annedonnelly (19 Jun 2021)

Does anyone here make clocks? The sort where you buy a mechanism and mount it on your picture, lovely bit of wood, needlework, etc.

I'm looking for advice about the sort of mechanism to buy to use in a clock to go outdoors in the garden. Obviously needs to be something weatherproof. Searching online is confusing me, so I thought I'd ask the experts...

Alternatively if you can make me a nice one to go in the garden I'd happily buy one.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jun 2021)

No expert but found this on Amazon. Looks like it would be easy to mount on whatever you want.


----------



## winjim (19 Jun 2021)

I just bought a movement from clockspareparts.co.uk. It wasn't an indoor one, just bought as a replacement for a knackered wall clock but they were pretty helpful when I emailed them.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jun 2021)

I just used to buy cheap clocks, throw the face it came with and put my own on.

So long as the mechanism isn't going to get wet, any old should be fine outdoors. And if it doesn't survive frost, try insulating it with a bit of foam, polystyrene or something.


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Jun 2021)

Thanks @winjim That's exactly the sort of info I wanted. 

@MontyVeda - it's going to get wet. This is the UK. I know we don't get as much rain over here as you do in Lancaster (my brother lives there), but it rains. Sometimes lots!


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jun 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> Thanks @winjim That's exactly the sort of info I wanted.
> 
> @MontyVeda - it's going to get wet. This is the UK. I know we don't get as much rain over here as you do in Lancaster (my brother lives there), but it rains. Sometimes lots!


yeah but all it needs it something covering the mechanism, like a covered clock face with a rim. There's nothing special about my mother's garden clock. It's hung on the side of the garage, there's gutter a couple of feet above it. It doesn't suffer.


----------



## winjim (19 Jun 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> Thanks @winjim That's exactly the sort of info I wanted.
> 
> @MontyVeda - it's going to get wet. This is the UK. I know we don't get as much rain over here as you do in Lancaster (my brother lives there), but it rains. Sometimes lots!


Sorry, typo. My post should say it wasn't an *outdoor* one. Anyway, drop them a line and they might be able to help.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

Have a gander at Hobbies and Hobby's magazines, two seperate publications. They used to have a clock section. With indoor and outdoor kits available.


----------



## annedonnelly (20 Jun 2021)

I knew people in this forum would have lots of helpful info! Thanks all.


----------



## Randomnerd (20 Jun 2021)

I’ve made a couple of outdoor clocks in wood and stone, using readily available quartz movements. Ensuring they’re fully weatherproof is very difficult, unless one buys high-end outdoor movements used in tower clocks etc (which start at around £400 from memory). The stone clock with numerals carved in, slotted into a wall, with a sealed lock and lock box set in behind for the movement. Still working I gather. 
DM and I’ll look out the designs and drawings if you want an idea of price, or where to get good movements.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Jun 2021)

If anyone is interested clockspareparts.co.uk - suggested by @winjim - say that all their movements should be ok outdoors but recommend a case on the back, which they can provide.

@Randomnerd I'll send you a message, thanks.


----------

